# Is a video card the answer?



## Barry Spice (Oct 21, 2007)

The monitor on my daughter's EMachine c2685 suddenly stopped working the other day. 

I have confirmed that the monitor itself still works. 
I have also confirmed that the hard drive works.

The computer turns on and off with the power button, but nothing appears on the screen. 

Would buying a seperate video card be a likely and inexpensive fix?

TIA

Barry


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Barry,
Have you opened the case to see if the existing video is on a card or on the motherboard? If it is a card, it just may have come loose from the slot. Take it out re seat it and try again. If it is on the MB you might try resetting the BIOS. Sometimes things get out of whack and need to be re set. If none of this works, then try a new video card. If you have one in another machine it is worth a try to be sure it fixes the issue before buying a new one. If you take one out just replace it back in the same slot with no ill effects.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

According to eMachines website, that is a cheapy computer that comes by default with integrated video. That means you won't have a video card. Your video will be built into the motherboard. Checking the BIOS and resetting it would likely be the best thing to try in addition to checking for loose connections. You can try putting a video card in it but you'll have to be careful about what type to get. I can't find anything on their site so far that specifies whether it has an AGP or PCI-e slot. If it has neither your are stuck with a standard PCI card which won't be all that great and may be very hard to find at this point. Unfortunately I'd be worried about the whole computer if a component on the motherboard has gone out.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

According to a site I just checked you have a 300 watt power supply in the PC. Keep that in mind when you purchase a graphics card. Make sure to check the power requirements on the card you get. A lot of medium to high end cards require at least a 350 watt power supply.


----------

